# Mommies-



## mAlice

at what age did you introduce rice cereal to baby's diet?

edited to add: I know what the professionals recommend.  I want to know what _you_ did.


----------



## JeJeTe

I want to say mine was about 6-8 weeks old.  He had reflux the dr told us to try it so maybe he would keep something down.


----------



## Kris10

I think it was around 4 months


----------



## mAlice

JeJeTe said:


> I want to say mine was about 6-8 weeks old.  He had reflux the dr told us to try it so maybe he would keep something down.



I heard this from talking with someone IRL.  Thanks.


----------



## stargazer25

My daughter was about 3 weeks old I believe. She was eating regular food by the time she was 8 months old.


----------



## Sweet 16

I started mixing it w/breast milk in the bottle around 3 or 4 months and served it by itself around 5 or 6 months.  It's been so long I can't remember.


----------



## Roman

Sweet 16 said:


> I started mixing it w/breast milk in the bottle around 3 or 4 months and served it by itself around 5 or 6 months.  It's been so long I can't remember.


My Son was 10.4 at birth, and needed something more than Milk, so he was started at Birth.


----------



## Roman

mAlice said:


> at what age did you introduce rice cereal to baby's diet?
> 
> edited to add: I know what the professionals recommend.  I want to know what _you_ did.


Your Daughter had the baby already? Congratulations mAlice!!


----------



## mAlice

Roman said:


> Your Daughter had the baby already? Congratulations mAlice!!



Yes, May 24th. Thank you.


----------



## Roman

mAlice said:


> Yes, May 24th. Thank you.


Boy? Girl? Any pictures?


----------



## mAlice

Roman said:


> Boy? Girl? Any pictures?



Happy, healthy boy. No pics. Not my place to post pics of my daughters baby on the forums. He's really cute, though


----------



## ZARA

mAlice said:


> at what age did you introduce rice cereal to baby's diet?
> 
> edited to add: I know what the professionals recommend.  I want to know what _you_ did.



I started feeding my son table food at 2 months (along with nursing). I did not buy baby food. I made all his baby food fresh from the meals we ate.


----------



## pelers

The boy started rice cereal somewhere around 6-7mo.  He wasn't a fan.

Girl is 7mo now and I just straight up skipped it.  She's getting nibbles of whatever I'm eating.  So far the only thing she's been a fan of has been hummus.   

Neither of my kids had reflux and were both great sleepers.  (Happy) textbook bebes.

Congrats on the grandbebe!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mAlice said:


> at what age did you introduce rice cereal to baby's diet?
> 
> edited to add: I know what the professionals recommend.  I want to know what _you_ did.



I believe it was 2 months of age.  Definitely before she was 4 months old.


----------



## ZARA

pelers said:


> So far the only thing she's been a fan of has been *hummus.*




I don't even know what that tastes like...lol


----------



## mAlice

pelers said:


> Congrats on the grandbebe!



Thanks, pelers.  He was almost 3 weeks early, 8lbs and 1/4 ounce.  If she had gone full term he would have been 10 or 11 lbs!


----------



## ZARA

**I would also like to add that my son has never been a picky eater and IMO I contribute that fact to food that actually has flavor.

Store bought baby food is NASTY. And Gerber is horrendus! Read the ingredients. Gerber adds cornstarch, dye, and other fillers to their food.

IMO if you do decide to use store bought food, go with Beechnut. They do not add fillers, dye, perservatives, etc. It's straight up what the label reads.


----------



## ZARA

mAlice said:


> Thanks, pelers.  He was almost 3 weeks early, 8lbs and 1/4 ounce.  If she had gone full term he would have been 10 or 11 lbs!



Oh My! Kinda rough coming back from that! My boy was only 7.5 pounds and I still had 40 stitches because of him. (Another reason I refer to him as life long birth control )


----------



## Pete

ZARA said:


> I started feeding my son table food at 2 months (along with nursing). I did not buy baby food. I made all his baby food fresh from the meals we ate.



I tried that buy my blender could not grind up pizza crust fine enough.


----------



## Kris10

ZARA said:


> I don't even know what that tastes like...lol


 
It's sooo good!


----------



## mAlice

ZARA said:


> Oh My! Kinda rough coming back from that! My boy was only 7.5 pounds and I still had 40 stitches because of him. (Another reason I refer to him as life long birth control )



No tears, no cuts, no stitches.  She spit him out after 12 hours of labor.  I asked the nurse for a status, she said 9.5 cm, so I ran to the coffee shop on Fenwick.  She had the baby before I got to the coffee shop.


----------



## pelers

ZARA said:


> **I would also like to add that my son has never been a picky eater and IMO I contribute that fact to food that actually has flavor.
> 
> Store bought baby food is NASTY. And Gerber is horrendus! Read the ingredients. Gerber adds cornstarch, dye, and other fillers to their food.
> 
> IMO if you do decide to use store bought food, go with Beechnut. They do not add fillers, dye, perservatives, etc. It's straight up what the label reads.



Gerber is actually getting better, they have (or at least had) an organics line that had a very short list of ingredients.  The fruit/veggie, water and ascorbic acid or something to keep it from browning.  But yeah... I sampled everything before I fed it to the boy.  If I couldn't stand it, he wasn't subjected to it.

This time around we're doing straight table food or I'll make up my own purees.  Since the boy was born I've been on a huge kick about not having any preservative-laden food around.  It's actually been quite nice, hubby and I have both lost weight and we get sick less often.


----------



## ZARA

Pete said:


> I tried that buy my blender could not grind up pizza crust fine enough.


----------



## MarieB

3 months for my big babies, but i think i started the youngest on oatmeal instead of rice. 

I think they recommend waiting until 6 months


----------



## MarieB

And to add, if she is feeding formula she may want to forego rice and go straight to oatmeal.  Rice can cause constipation, just as the orange and yellow veggies and fruits


----------



## bresamil

Started adding it in around 4-5 weeks because he was ALWAYS hungry and he NEVER slept. Didn't really help.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I started my daughters on rice cereal at 4 weeks. Mixed it very thin with formula. At 8 weeks started them on oatmeal and applesauce.  the pediatrician recommended I dont introduce them to solid food until they were 6 months old.  My mother, on the other hand, is the one who told me to start them on solids when I did.  I also made them babyfood from our dinner table and as someone as Zara said in an earlier post, they were very good eaters, never picky.


----------



## mAlice

Thanks for all the responses. She has read this thread and started Pickle on rice cereal. He's doing much better now. Before, he was eating constantly. I started girl on rice at 3 mos, and feel I waited too long. For the first 3 mos, I didn't get more than 2 hrs of sleep at a time because I was listening to the doc.


----------



## MarieB

In the bottle or is he ready to actually eat it from a spoon?

If she is giving it in the bottle, avent has a special nipple just for that.  It's a 3 stage nipple


----------



## mAlice

MarieB said:


> In the bottle or is he ready to actually eat it from a spoon?
> 
> If she is giving it in the bottle, avent has a special nipple just for that.  It's a 3 stage nipple


In the bottle. There isn't enough rice to require a special nipple yet, but he'll need that soon, so thanks for the advice


----------



## DoWhat

mAlice said:


> Yes, May 24th. Thank you.



Congrats to you (GrandMa) and FB (GrandPa)!!!!!


----------



## mAlice

DoWhat said:


> Congrats to you (GrandMa) and FB (GrandPa)!!!!!



Thank you. We're Oma and Opa.


----------



## frequentflier

mAlice said:


> Thanks for all the responses. She has read this thread and started *Pickle *on rice cereal. He's doing much better now. Before, he was eating constantly. I started girl on rice at 3 mos, and feel I waited too long. For the first 3 mos, I didn't get more than 2 hrs of sleep at a time because I was listening to the doc.



The baby's name is Pickle?


----------



## mAlice

frequentflier said:


> The baby's name is Pickle?



I called him my little pickle and it stuck. I actually went to high school with a guy that had that nick name.


----------



## frequentflier

mAlice said:


> I called him my little pickle and it stuck. I actually went to high school with a guy that had that nick name.



He probably didn't get as many dates as BIG Richard did


----------



## mAlice

frequentflier said:


> He probably didn't get as many dates as BIG Richard did



Actually, he was one of the best looking guys in school. I dint think he ever found himself without a date. He was also very nice, and down to earth. 

I did get your joke, though.


----------



## mAlice

She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.


----------



## JeJeTe

mAlice said:


> She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.



He's adorable!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mAlice said:


> She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.



He's beautiful!! What a pretty baby.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:


> He's beautiful!! What a pretty baby.



Thanks!  We think he's pretty handsome!


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.



What a handsome baby boy!  I want to snatch him up and smoosh him while I sniff his perfect little baby head!


----------



## withrespect

mAlice said:


> She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.



Such a handsome baby.   Congratulations.


----------



## pelers

mAlice said:


> She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.



He is a cutie!  Congrats


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> What a handsome baby boy!  I want to snatch him up and smoosh him while I sniff his perfect little baby head!



I know!  He smells so good, and cuddling him is just amazing.


----------



## mAlice

Pickle is 10 lbs, 12 ozs today


----------



## Roman

mAlice said:


> Thank you. We're Oma and Opa.


German!!


----------



## mAlice

Roman said:


> German!!



Yes, but we are not. Just trying to make it easier for Pickle to say, and more of a competitive edge for what he says first-Mommy, Oma or Opa. 

To date his vocabulary consists of "waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh" and a few gurgles thrown in to keep us on our toes.  The race is on!


----------



## mAlice

*My Pickle*

...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

mAlice said:


> ...



congratulatons oma!


----------



## Roman

mAlice said:


> ...


Look at Pickle holding his head up!! Too cute!!


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> She said it's okay if I post a pic, so here's Pickle.



I'm just now seeing this. He's absolutely gorgeous! I so miss mine being that tiny!


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm just now seeing this. He's absolutely gorgeous! I so miss mine being that tiny!



He's really strong, and he does the boob-schooch...where he schooches while you're trying to hold him, trying to get himself in position.  Oma can't help with that


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> He's really strong, and he does the boob-schooch...where he schooches while you're trying to hold him, trying to get himself in position.  Oma can't help with that



Mine did that to my stepmom constantly. Baby Booti used to grab everyone's boobs whenever they held her, even the men.


----------



## mv_princess

So I saw Opa walking Pickle the other day, or at least he was pushing a stroller...But I would think pickle was in there since he was beaming. and talking to himself


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:


> So I saw Opa walking Pickle the other day, or at least he was pushing a stroller...But I would think pickle was in there since he was beaming. and talking to himself



Oh, he grabs the stroller and just wanders around the 'hood when he's working on a complex problem.  No baby.























j/k.  He's a very proud Opa, and he's pretty good at it, too.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> Mine did that to my stepmom constantly. Baby Booti used to grab everyone's boobs whenever they held her, even the men.



I love the frustration they display when they can't get into the desired position.  Even more when they get there and find that they still can't get the boob!


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> I love the frustration they display when they can't get into the desired position.  Even more when they get there and find that they still can't get the boob!



As a man, he will always have that same frustration for the rest of his life.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> As a man, he will always have that same frustration for the rest of his life.



:lightbulb:  That's where the saying "beat 'em off with a stick' comes from!


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> :lightbulb:  That's where the saying "beat 'em off with a stick' comes from!


----------



## mAlice

Oh, yeah...he's starting his sleep schedule.  12 hour nights with one feeding in the middle, and 3 hour in the middle of the day.  If she plays her cards right,  mommy can work this.


----------



## mv_princess

mAlice said:


> Oh, he grabs the stroller and just wanders around the 'hood when he's working on a complex problem. No baby.
> 
> 
> j/k. He's a very proud Opa, and he's pretty good at it, too.


 
 I would stick with he is randomly walking the neighborhood with a stroller. He seemed pretty happy...


----------



## mAlice

*Pickle Pic*

4 mos old tomorrow.


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> 4 mos old tomorrow.



Soooooooooo cute!


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> Soooooooooo cute!



Thanks.  I think so, too


----------



## mAlice

*5 months old*

...and his new thing is singing.


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> ...and his new thing is singing.



The FB genes are strong in that one.

Cute kid!


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> ...and his new thing is singing.


Sooooo cute! I want to snatch him up and sing with him!


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> The FB genes are strong in that one.



Indeed.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Sooooo cute! I want to snatch him up and sing with him!



He's so much fun!


----------



## JeJeTe

Adorable!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mAlice said:


> ...and his new thing is singing.



He is a beautiful baby.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:


> He is a beautiful baby.



Thank you for saying so.  The camera loves him.


----------



## mAlice

Pickle has his first tooth!


----------



## mAlice

The devilishly handsome, Pickle...


----------



## mAlice

Good times!


----------



## MJ

mAlice said:


> Good times!



He's adorable!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

mAlice said:


> Good times!



Absolutely beautiful... I know he's a boy, but, he is just beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kwillia

I lub me some Pickle pics! He is so freakin' cute!


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> I lub me some Pickle pics! He is so freakin' cute!



I love taking pics of him.  The camera just loves him!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mAlice said:


> The devilishly handsome, Pickle...



He looks so much like Girl in this pic.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:


> He looks so much like Girl in this pic.



He looks a lot like her when she was a baby.


----------



## mAlice

*New Pickle Pic*

It's been quite a while since I've posted a pic of Pickle, so...


----------



## Roman

What a sweet heart. I just love that hair!


----------



## mAlice

Roman said:


> What a sweet heart. I just love that hair!



He has awesome hair.


----------



## vraiblonde

Good looking young man!


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> Good looking young man!



thank you


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> It's been quite a while since I've posted a pic of Pickle, so...



Oh my goodness! He's adorable!!!


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh my goodness! He's adorable!!!


thanks.
Here's a better shot of his curls.


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> thanks.
> Here's a better shot of his curls.



My fiancé had curls like that when he was a kid. I love them!


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> My fiancé had curls like that when he was a kid. I love them!



I'm hoping he won't grow out of them, maybe some recessive gene or something.  We'll see.


----------



## DoWhat

mAlice said:


> thanks.
> Here's a better shot of his curls.



I think he looks a little bit like Speedo.


----------



## mAlice

DoWhat said:


> I think he looks a little bit like Speedo.



Depends.  Some say he looks like his grandfather, some say he looks like me.  He looks exactly like his mama.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

OMG!  He s adorable, girls would kill to have that hair!! LOL


----------



## mAlice

luvmygdaughters said:


> OMG!  He s adorable, girls would kill to have that hair!! LOL



I know.  I haven't been able to duplicate those curls since I was his age.  Close, but not quite.  

I'm so proud of the Pickle.  He's a good kid.  He has his moments, but he really is a love bug.  Now, if we could just get him to eat


----------



## frequentflier

mAlice said:


> thanks.
> Here's a better shot of his curls.



Too much cuteness!


----------



## Roman

mAlice said:


> I know.  I haven't been able to duplicate those curls since I was his age.  Close, but not quite.
> 
> I'm so proud of the Pickle.  He's a good kid.  He has his moments, but he really is a love bug.  Now, if we could just get him to eat


I went through the same thing with my Son. He lived on next to nothing when he was a toddler, and it was driving me crazy. I took him to the Doctor who said, "If he doesn't eat it, he doesn't need it". I just made sure he took his vitamin regularly. Now they have nutrition drinks you can give him. He is a handsome little boy.


----------



## mAlice

*Three Year Old Pickle*

...


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> ...



Alll...


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Alll...



There's your boyfriend.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> There's your boyfriend.



Yes, he is!


----------



## BadGirl

Oh, I'm in love with that sweet little boy.  He's adorable!


----------



## mAlice

BadGirl said:


> Oh, I'm in love with that sweet little boy.  He's adorable!



Thank you


----------



## mAlice

*Almost 5...*

He has changed so much.  He never did call us Oma and Opa.  Instead we got Bubby and Pop pop.  Kids say what they wanna' say.  He's a smart kid, still devilishly handsome.
Pic from Bubby and Pickles day out.  We get a cut, lunch, and a trip to either Hobby Lobby or Toys R Us.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


>



I know.  You've already seen it.


----------



## Agee

mAlice said:


> He has changed so much.  He never did call us Oma and Opa.  Instead we got Bubby and Pop pop.  Kids say what they wanna' say.  He's a smart kid, still devilishly handsome.
> Pic from Bubby and Pickles day out.  We get a cut, lunch, and a trip to either Hobby Lobby or Toys R Us.



handsome youngster!

He does have that mischievous look in the pic, like he has a plan...


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:


> handsome youngster!
> 
> He does have that mischievous look in the pic, like he has a plan...



He's not, really, but I can see it coming.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I know.  You've already seen it.



Posted specially for me!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Posted specially for me!



Yep.  He's your boyfriend.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Yep.  He's your boyfriend.



Yes, he is!


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> He has changed so much.  He never did call us Oma and Opa.  Instead we got Bubby and Pop pop.  Kids say what they wanna' say.  He's a smart kid, still devilishly handsome.
> Pic from Bubby and Pickles day out.  We get a cut, lunch, and a trip to either Hobby Lobby or Toys R Us.



Boy he looks like his mom.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> Boy he looks like his mom.



Yes, he does.


----------



## littlelady

Luke Joseph Falcone was born at 442am...8 pounds 4 ounces.  He is our second grandchild, and dot is doing well.  Emerson Lee has a bro!  We are so blessed.


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> Luke Joseph Falcone was born at 442am...8 pounds 4 ounces.  He is our second grandchild, and dot is doing well.  Emerson Lee has a bro!  We are so blessed.



Waiting for pics! Congratulations!


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> Waiting for pics! Congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> View attachment 121345
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Precious!


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> Precious!



While I am at it, here is a pic of Luke’s sis, Emmy, on her second birthday on Jan 29.  Yes, their birthdays are 3 days apart.


----------



## flowerlover

Beautiful grandchildren - congrats!


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> View attachment 121350
> 
> 
> While I am at it, here is a pic of Luke’s sis, Emmy, on her second birthday on Jan 29.  Yes, their birthdays are 3 days apart.



Can we still make arranged marriages?


----------



## littlelady

flowerlover said:


> Beautiful grandchildren - congrats!



Thanks so much!  Emmy loves flowers, too.


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> Can we still make arranged marriages?



I like that idea.  Pickles is one handsome little guy.  He’s got the Elvis grin down pat!  Adorable!


----------



## littlelady

It dosen’t get cuter than this!  Yeah they are my grandchildren, but, seriously.  

And, I understand this a mommie thread, but those two cuties wouldn’t be here if it wasn’t for me.  This should be a mommy/daddy/grandparents and beyond to all ancestors thread.  God bless the children; considering the time we are living in.


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> View attachment 121449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It dosen’t get cuter than this!  Yeah they are my grandchildren, but, seriously.
> 
> And, I understand this a mommie thread, but those two cuties wouldn’t be here if it wasn’t for me.  This should be a mommy/daddy/grandparents and beyond to all ancestors thread.  God bless the children; considering the time we are living in.



OMGosh, look at that fart smile!  LOL Too cute!


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> OMGosh, look at that fart smile!  LOL Too cute!



  I wasn’t sure if his smile could be seen in the pic.  I find it so wonderfully amazing that an 11 day old little being can smile.  My heart is so full of joy when watching my grandtots.


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> I wasn’t sure if his smile could be seen in the pic.  I find it so wonderfully amazing that an 11 day old little being can smile.  My heart is so full of joy when watching my grandtots.



I never really believed that they're fart smiles.  I think we're wired to be happy, then we become aware.


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> I never really believed that they're fart smiles.  I think we're wired to be happy, then we become aware.



You are so right.  We can’t protect them forever.  However, I love your sentiment.  Brave new world, and all.  Thanks for your replies regarding Emerson and Luke.  And, give my best to Pickle; Emmy’s future hub.


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> You are so right.  We can’t protect them forever.  However, I love your sentiment.  Brave new world, and all.  Thanks for your replies regarding Emerson and Luke.  And, give my best to Pickle; Emmy’s future hub.



We love our babies.


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> We love our babies.



Yes, we do.  Thanks for the convo.  I have always thought highly of you.  You are a good person because you went to a lot of trouble to bring your MIL to your house; not to mention you are a totally honest person.  That says a lot.  Take care. 

Also, I followed you when you found religion.  I don’t miss a thing.  You are the best.


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> Yes, we do.  Thanks for the convo.  I have always thought highly of you.  You are a good person because you went to a lot of trouble to bring your MIL to your house; not to mention you are a totally honest person.  That says a lot.  Take care.
> 
> Also, I followed you when you found religion.  I don’t miss a thing.  You are the best.



That's awful nice of you to say.  Thank you.  I'm not perfect, by any stretch of the imagination.  MIL-just doing the right thing.  We're already experiencing a little stress, but we knew we would.  We have a few hurdles to get over before everyone settles into the new routine.  I didn't find religion, I found God.


----------



## littlelady

mAlice said:


> That's awful nice of you to say.  Thank you.  I'm not perfect, by any stretch of the imagination.  MIL-just doing the right thing.  We're already experiencing a little stress, but we knew we would.  We have a few hurdles to get over before everyone settles into the new routine.  I didn't find religion, I found God.


----------

